
Site Accessibility Testing Methods and Best Practices - the_unknown
I&#x27;ve done my best to make my site accessible using the WCAG guidelines and some validation tools such as axe, achecker.ca but I feel like I&#x27;m lost in a sea of thousands of &#x27;suggestions&#x27; but few hard and fast rules to follow to guarantee the widest reach possible.<p>I don&#x27;t really know anybody using accessible browsers so it is hard to get real-world knowledge.  What is the most popular browesr at this point - is it a full on browser or just a plugin for FireFox (or Chrome).  Do they react different between Windows and Mac?<p>Are there any mobile accessibility options?  What about for iPads&#x2F;tablets?
======
darekkay
Visually impaired people are using a combination of regular browsers (Firefox,
Chrome, Safari, IE11) and screen readers (NVDA, JAWS, VoiceOver) [1]. There
are differences in the output, but you can pretty much ignore them for the
high level knowledge that you are looking for.

You could check some articles [2], talks [3] or courses [4] to get the basic
understanding of accessible development.

[1]
[https://webaim.org/projects/screenreadersurvey8/#browsercomb...](https://webaim.org/projects/screenreadersurvey8/#browsercombos)

[2]
[https://github.com/brunopulis/awesome-a11y/blob/master/topic...](https://github.com/brunopulis/awesome-a11y/blob/master/topics/articles-
and-videos.md)

[3]
[https://github.com/brunopulis/awesome-a11y/blob/master/topic...](https://github.com/brunopulis/awesome-a11y/blob/master/topics/talks.md)

[4]
[https://github.com/brunopulis/awesome-a11y/blob/master/topic...](https://github.com/brunopulis/awesome-a11y/blob/master/topics/courses.md)

